# Newbie with Idaho Pasture Pigs



## TamiJoyFarm (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello, I am looking forward to getting acquainted with you all! I've been reading the threads for some time and recently joined. I live in Washington state and last week traveled to Idaho Falls, Idaho to acquire three feeders and a breeding trio of the Idaho Pasture Pigs (IPP). Looking forward to sharing my experiences with you regarding this newly registered breed. Walter, I've enjoyed your threads!


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

I've never heard of that breed, but from the pictures I'd guess a hampshire or berkshire cross is what they are. Most pigs of any breed do well on pasture or with pasture access. 

What I notice from their website is that the claims of lower feed consumption and so on are pretty much just that. I'd like to see your results in a year, so please do track the feed you provide your pigs. 

Most folks butcher their pigs at 250-300lbs, and many breeds mature at 300-400lbs, so both of those claims pretty much describe a bunch of pig breeds. 



IPP website.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

They also have waddles. I was thinking of developing a breed that would be smaller but still be 250 lbs. at 7 months. With the cost of feed it may pay to have a smaller sow that would eat less. My sows are on pasture but when they have little ones eat 10 lbs. of feed a day. It doesn't take as much feed to get my york piglets to butcher weight. Most of my cost is feed for the sows. In the winter that adds up.
The pastures here does not do to good in the winter. In western Washington where you live i guess you can have a fair pasture year round as it is warmer on the coast. What grasses do you plant for the winter ?

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## TamiJoyFarm (Oct 18, 2012)

The breed is KuneKune, Berkshire, and Duroc. I am here in Eastern Washington, so they will only be on pasture from April through October. Our pasture is a combo of clover and grasses. I have small CSA so our pigs are quite spoiled with garden produce, fruit and soon will be receiving whey from the local dairy. I'd like to share pictures but haven't figured out how to load them yet to this website.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

TamiJoyFarm said:


> The breed is KuneKune, Berkshire, and Duroc. I am here in Eastern Washington, so they will only be on pasture from April through October. Our pasture is a combo of clover and grasses. I have small CSA so our pigs are quite spoiled with garden produce, fruit and soon will be receiving whey from the local dairy. I'd like to share pictures but haven't figured out how to load them yet to this website.


thanks for the reply. The KuneKune is a small breed. Be interesting to see just how much you can save on feed. 

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## Fineswine (Aug 25, 2011)

Smaller pig breeds dont relate to better feed converison is my quess.Just out of curiousity,how much do they charge for this breed of pig?


----------



## TamiJoyFarm (Oct 18, 2012)

Fineswine said:


> Smaller pig breeds dont relate to better feed converison is my quess.Just out of curiousity,how much do they charge for this breed of pig?


They charged me $350 each for the breeding trio and $100 per feeder.


----------

